# New addition to the family....



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Just got my Montana bear back. It was just a little gal, but I really like how it turned out. Actually, everyone but the wife loves it . Thanks Curtis from Monarch Taxidermy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That's a cool mount, I like it.8)


----------

